# Next SlingShot



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Thinking about getting a second SlingShot.

My first that I just got myself for Christmas was this little Chinese job.

Looking at the SimpleShot Axiom Ocularis or the Scout XT.

Any other suggestions for a Newbie?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Since you're new . I do speaking highly of the Scout's versatility.

The LT is smaller and more pocket friendly.


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

I opted for the scout LT .. I haven’t received it yet but I can’t wait to get it ... so far I have got everything I think I need to enjoy shooting slingshots for a while .. I’ve also been considering ordering a second slingshot just so I can have one set up OTT and one TTF so I can practice both and see which style I like more . The ocularis looks cool but I might pick up the Fowler hornet from Fowler’s Makery and Mischief .. it just looks like a cool little design


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Since you're new . I do speaking highly of the Scout's versatility.
> 
> The LT is smaller and more pocket friendly.


The SlingShot I have seems very small to me that is why I am thinking the Scout XT, wanting to try something larger.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Most of us end up with more slings than we can shoot.That is a good thing for some folks. Pride of ownership and all.

Are your hands large if so PP makes a sling that is named sniper. it is a handful for me. The SS scout fits me better. Whatever you choose, My advice would be to shoot that rig until it becomes part of you. Different band strengths, different weights of ammo, different pouches. Shoot that honker until you know it. Then like most of us, you can start getting into different shapes and sizes until all at once you look around and say My God what happened?? I have more slings than I can shoot. Great hobby!!


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I've only been shooting slingshots for a little under a year, but I can tell you what I learned. The Scout XT is a bit larger than the Scout LT, and supports the hammer grip, the thumb-supported grip, and the pinch grip. It might work better for you than the Scout LT. Another possibility, like SJAaz mentioned. is the Hathcock Target Sniper from PocketPredator.com, although that slingshot mainly supports pinch grip. Once you decide on a frame, I really like what SJAaz said. Get to know it thoroughly; different bandsets, ammo weight, etc.; and then you can branch out and have more than you can shoot like we have. Like the man said, it IS a great hobby!


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Just picked this up to have fun with at Walmart .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Most simpleshot slingshots are excellent for beginners and great quality. And if you get a universal fork tips you can practice both ott and ttf on the same sling so as not to get used holding o e frame and then switching to another and style could through you off pretty badly.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Well for days I have been trying to decide between the Scout XT or the Axiom Ocularis and couldn't seem to make up my mind :iono: .

So I ordered them both!! :slap:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That is a tough decision....Axiom or Scout. I really don't think you can go wrong either way, both are versatile and will be one of your favorites for years. If you can afford it, get both, you won't regret it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Just read your last post, you can't go wrong with one of each!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

jhm757 said:


> Well for days I have been trying to decide between the Scout XT or the Axiom Ocularis and couldn't seem to make up my mind :iono: .
> 
> So I ordered them both!! :slap:


That's sort of how I do things. Have fun!

Mark


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

I prefer Scout LT to XT, especially if you do not hunt. LT is smaller, which translates better grip. You really want to have better control over your frame if you shoot targets.

If you could wait for shipping, I highly recommend Chinese models with optic fibers for easier aiming references.


----------

